# Inexpensive Campgrounds?



## onthecoach (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello All---

Now that we have FINALLY dug ourselves out of over 60" of snow in the Golden, CO area, we are looking for some place to spend NEXT winter.  We are looking for someplace with moderate temps, not warm, but not freezing either.  NO SNOW!!!  Occasional rain is ok, but not 5 months of rain!

Also....someplace REASONABLE!  So far, most of the places we have seen online and in our directories are running $600-$800 a month!  

We welcome any suggestions!!!

Thanks!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 30, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?

There's only one place that fits all of your requirements.

Rockport - Aransas Pass, Texas  just north of Corpus Christi.


----------



## hertig (Jan 30, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?

Don't know about the price, but Tucson has the weather.  Usually at least 50 degrees during the day.  Can get down to freezing in the early morning some days, but not many.  This year we got as low as 28 degrees a few times and actually had .6 inches of snow this year, so probably won't see any more for another 10 years or so.  Rain is pretty rare, usually only a few days here or there (it is the desert   )


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 30, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?

Benson, AZ isn't too bad either.  You can spend a month or 2 in Tuson and travel over to Benson (50mi) for a month or 2.  The towns by Benson include Sierra Vista, Bisbee, Tomestone and Douglas.  All fun to see.  The area is where Cochise hung out.  When you get bored drive up to the mining towns East of Apache Junction, AZ or over to Silver City, NM.


----------



## Texas_Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?

I agree with Clodhopper and would add that the Rockport-fulton area has some very nice campgrounds.  So does Palacios and lot's of places in Southern Texas.  If you go into the Rio Grande Valley, you find lot's of "Winter Texans".  We don't call them snowbirds, but winter texans.  You'll need reservations.  
The Texas Hill country is nice and lot's of lakes there too. 
hth.


----------



## Texas_Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?

Lavaca Bay RV resort is near the Texas Gulf Coast and the website shows a rate of $275 per month, plus 5 dollars per day for 50 amp service...Check it out...http://www.lavacabayrvpark.com/
Lot's of other rv parks in the area....


----------



## onthecoach (Jan 31, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?

Thanks all....this is a great start!!!!


----------



## Kirk (Feb 1, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?

Check out the Rio Grande River Valley. There are hundreds of RV parks along the river from Brownsville up through Mission. The cost can range from around $250/month for just a full hook-up site to as much as $500/month for one that has enough activities that you hardly need to leave the park. Just across the river is Mexico with lots of cheap shopping, hair cuts, beauty shops, medicines, dentists, and many others. The valley has great fresh fruit and vegetables in stands on every other corner. And it is quite a bit warmer that the Rockport area, although we did enjoy it there as well.


----------



## RVsoul (Feb 1, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?

Definitely try Florida or the Carolinas. Some really nice resorts at very reasonable prices!!! I am not sure if Key West is on your cards but you should look into that too


----------



## utmtman (Feb 2, 2007)

RE: Inexpensive Campgrounds?

Let me as a question here, what is the humidity like in Texas in Winter.   I know it can be miserale in summer.  Thanks for your answers.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 2, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?

Humidity in Texas?  Who started that rumor?     :laugh:


----------



## Texas_Camper (Feb 3, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?

It gets up to 110 dailly in AZ, but its a dry heat so you one doesn't feel it.  In the Rio Grande Valley, it's a dry humidity, so one doesn't feel it...
Now Florida is something else...


----------



## utmtman (Feb 3, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?

I traveled across Texas and Louisiana than up to Pennsyvania a couple of years ago, I swear himidity started the minute i crossed the border into Texas and only got worse and worse as we traveled along until we got back across the mississippi on the way home.  We want to head south winter of 2008 or 2009.  And go full timing from then on.  So we are looking at every thing and everyones comments about where they go others go and so on.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 3, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?

We have these little sprinkler heads at the roadside.  This way only the good ones stay!


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 4, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?

I thought we were discussing winter RV'ing.  What is this 110 degrees in Arizona.  The temp averages about 60/80 degrees in AZ in the winter, depending on where you are located.  Definately not in Flagstaff or Showlow.  The hills/mountains of Benson, AZ is a little cooler than down in the valley by Tuson. :bleh:


----------



## Shadow (Feb 4, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?

utmtman, eighty five percent humidity at ninety to a hundred degree's, unbearable. Eighty five percent humidity at forty five to sixty five degree's will not be an issue. My wife just love's this time of year. Give Texas a shot one winter and see what you think. You seem to like the cool weather, so I would not go much further south than the Rockport area.


----------



## RVsoul (Feb 5, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?

try Jamar resort in the Tampa area (Florida). They have pretty reasonable prices


----------



## onthecoach (Feb 28, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?

I found a great website that has historical weather statistics such as, high temps, low temps, snow fall, rain fall, humidity and lots more!!  Check it out:
www.weatherbase.com 

The other half is still talking about Vacaville, CA -- but I'm pulling for Western or SW Arizona!!


----------



## Texas_Camper (Feb 28, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?

I'm having trouble figgerin' out which half is which, but if mama wants Vacaville, then it's Vacaville...
Or that's the way it works for me...
Looks like you've settled for the left half of the US of A... but if you change your mind and come to Texas, please please please leave that white stuff in CO....


----------



## onthecoach (Mar 1, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?

OH Man---Texas Camper.....BELIEVE ME -- I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DONE with this SNOW!!  We just got another 8" yesterday + the WIND!!!  

That's why Mama wants South Arizona....Vacaville is too much rain in the winter, plus it's very expensive!!  

And, you are correct, Sir---what Mama wants, Mama usually gets!!! LOL!! :laugh:


----------



## benwd (Mar 1, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?

And don't miss the campgrounds at the huge flea market at Donna TX.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 1, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?





> benwd - 3/1/2007  3:16 PM  And don't miss the campgrounds at the huge flea market at Donna TX.





So true. As a matter of fact as I type this I'm in Weslaco, Texas at the Snow to Sun RV Resort on International Blvd just 7 miles from Mexico. The monthly rate here is $359 plus you have metered electric that you pay at the end of the month. It is cable and phone ready, but we use Dish and have cell phone. They also have Tengonet wireless internet throughout the park. It is very good and only $30 per month. So you have all the comforts of home. The best part is they have Happy Hour every weekday at 3 to 4:30!  :laugh: 


 Humidity right now is only 20% at 77 degrees. Quite nice out. However, yesterday was in the low 80's with 60 plus humidity, so it was a little hot. Overall, I really love being a 'Winter Texan'. The RGV really treats us like Gold here. They cater to us and even have big billboards welcoming us every year. Signs say - Welcome Home Winter Texans. But, right around now - March - it starts to get a little hot for me so we will be leaving on the March 7th and start working our way back to southern Illinois. We do like Port Lavaca, Texas too.

Oh and the Port Aransas area is great too. While I'm on the subject if you get to Matagorda Bay, Texas be sure to check out their newest RV park. Here is the link:  http://www.matagordabayrv.com/ I can't remember exactly what the monthly rate was, but the weekly rate was $125. Full hookups and right on the Colorado River/Gulf of Mexico. Great place to stay. The only draw back is that the closest big town (Bay City) is about 26 miles away. Although Matagorda Bay is only about 11 miles and they do have stores, gas, and a couple of nice restaurants. If you like birding, you will really like Matagorda Bay.


----------



## Texas_Camper (Mar 1, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?

I am unable to get the website up.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 1, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?

Hmmm, don't know what the problem is... try this:  http://www.matagordabayrv.com  Or just copy and paste into the address field.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 2, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?

You may also find a link to it at http://www.matagordabay.com. Very nice park with lots of beach.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 5, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?



Here's a few pictures showing our camp site at Matagorda Bay RV. Wonderfully long spots and plently of room in between. A short walk to the fishing dock or beaches. Our trailer is 38 foot long and our truck is an extended cab with a full size bed and you can see we still have room to spare.


----------



## Texas_Camper (Mar 5, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?

Just exactly where is this campground?  I understand it's a new one.  I've been to Matagorda Island State Park, Port O'Connor and to the Rockport area.  
To anyone not familiar with the Texas Gulf Coast, there's plenty of sand, sunshine and hot temps there during June, July and August.  There was some talk about high humidity in Texas.  The Gulf Coast certainly has some of that too.  Good place Fall, Winter and Spring, but Summer can be challenging....


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 5, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?





> Texas_Camper - 3/5/2007  5:18 PM  Just exactly where is this campground?  I understand it's a new one.  I've been to Matagorda Island State Park, Port O'Connor and to the Rockport area.   To anyone not familiar with the Texas Gulf Coast, there's plenty of sand, sunshine and hot temps there during June, July and August.  There was some talk about high humidity in Texas.  The Gulf Coast certainly has some of that too.  Good place Fall, Winter and Spring, but Summer can be challenging....



I agree with ya there! Summer would probably kill me, lol. Last year we were here (in Weslaco, Texas) until April 4th and I could hardly stand the heat because March had some 90 plus with high humidity. But, the winters are great.
Any way I posted the link to this campground earlier, but here it is again. I believe it just opened up last summer. It is off the beaten path for sure.
* Getting There*    The park is located where FM 2031  dead-ends into the Gulf of Mexico, just south of the town of Matagorda, Texas
Note that Google Maps  shows the actual street address (6430 FM 2031) in the wrong place.  Just  take 2031 to the end and you will find us!

http://www.matagordabayrv.com


----------



## Texas_Camper (Mar 5, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?

OK I found it.  It's on the other side of Palacios.  Looks like the Inter Coastal Waterway is adjacent to the park....
Once you get there, looks like there's not much of South Texas left....


----------



## Workdawg (Mar 5, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?

And Just remember one thing!!!!!!  IF MAMA AIN'T HAPPY...AIN'T NO BODY HAPPY.... :laugh:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 5, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?





> Texas_Camper - 3/5/2007  7:33 PM  OK I found it.  It's on the other side of Palacios.  Looks like the Inter Coastal Waterway is adjacent to the park.... Once you get there, looks like there's not much of South Texas left....





You're so right about that! One way in, one way out. They do have a nice restaurants between Matagorda and the RV park, plus a couple in Matagorda. But, Wally World is about 27 miles away. We were there for a week and would go back for longer.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 6, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?

Snowbird, the next time you come the swing bridge crossing Intercoastal will be gone. They have started construction of the bridge. Going to miss the sound of the horn every time they open and close it, but won't miss the summer traffic jam. If you remember Culvers market, we are a couple blocks from there.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 6, 2007)

Re: Inexpensive Campgrounds?





> Shadow - 3/6/2007  5:50 AM  Snowbird, the next time you come the swing bridge crossing Intercoastal will be gone. They have started construction of the bridge. Going to miss the sound of the horn every time they open and close it, but won't miss the summer traffic jam. If you remember Culvers market, we are a couple blocks from there.





Yes, I found that bridge quite interesting and they were starting construction on the bridge when we were there in January. I've never seen the whole middle section of a highway move out of the way like that, lightpoles and all, lol. Although I sure won't miss the wait.


----------

